# 130 mph on two wheels



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Headed out to the track Saturday to knock the rust off. The outlaw fuel altered were running and its been a few years since I've shot them. Great bunch of guys put on a real show. Just wish there were more of them. More to come...

_Wild One_


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Grim Reaper*

_Grim Reaper_


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

sweet shots!!!!


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

Great shots! I love the technique in shooting where the background is blurred like you have in your shots. Are you panning the camera with the car to get that effect? 

The Wild One shot is especially cool popping the wheelie.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yes and no on the panning. You have to pan with the car to keep it sharp and that blurs the background. These have undergone some serious post processing in order to create the effect you see here. The vehicles shake a lot so you have to use a high shutter speed to minimize the shaking and that kills the sense of motion.

So I've developed a process that I think is reasonable and not too hoaky. Each of these images takes about an hour to do. I've "slowed" the effect down some on this one.

_*II N'tense*_


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Rusty, looks good to me.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice shots wish I could have been there. I thought the show was rained out. Nice blur you have going on those. I like that better than the radial blur in the drag racing photos you posted earlier.

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------

